

Study of Spain's 'Google tax' on news shows how much damage it has done - v4n4d1s
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150725/14510131761/study-spains-google-tax-news-shows-how-much-damage-it-has-done.shtml

======
mcv
It's weird to think that anyone is actually surprised by this. There's an
entire industry around getting favourable rankings in Google in order to drive
more traffic to your site, and here's a law that effectively bans Google from
driving traffic to a particular set of sites. Of course traffic goes down.

Of course expecting Google to pay is silly. They don't have ads on Google News
and don't make any money on it. I get that everybody would like to have some
of Google's money. I do too. I'd also like some of Apple's money. But I don't
seriously believe they're actually going to give it to me for benefiting from
a service Google provides for free.

